# problem of evil



## Scott (Feb 24, 2006)

Interesting thought from Blanchard's book, Where is God When Things Go Wrong? In response to the question "Where was God on 9/11?" he answered "The same place He was when His Son was murdered on a cross: in complete control." 

This is a good answer I think. It expresses clearly that God was in control, unlike the answers of many Arminians and others. But it also focuses on God's pain. God the Father suffered pain at the death of His Son. God the Son suffered pain at the separation of His Father and also the physical pain of the passion. 

The answer is strong to me because it shifts the focus from human pain to the divine pain. Evil bring pain not only to man but to God. Yet God has a morally sufficient reason for the evil that exists (and He does not tell us what it is ordinarily, as we learn in Job).

I think this softens the sometimes harsh-sounding effect of a simple "he has His owns reasons" - which is true and logically coherent.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Feb 24, 2006)

Divine pain? Care to clarify?


----------



## Scott (Feb 27, 2006)

The pain that the second person of the Trinity suffered when he cried "why have you forsaken me" or the pain of the Father when His Son was murdered. Do you think there was pain?


----------

